# Raw platinum metals group



## Zyadof (Aug 14, 2019)

During my research i founded nuggets stones 
I crushed it then put it in Hcl, Hno3 and no reacting has happened 
I cruched other stones and put them in AR it completely dissolved 
Then i used urea after that put Nh4cl and get yellow sponge 
Dried it and melted 
The melting degree
is low so is that rhodium or somthing else


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 14, 2019)

Yellow sponge with NH4Cl = Ammonium tetrachloro platinite, hexachloro platinate


----------



## Zyadof (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes exactly 
Some time the reacting colours comes white when i didn't use Distilled water


----------



## anachronism (Aug 14, 2019)

Good luck with this but please may I make a very very important comment.

Regardless of the fact that you shouldn't drink when you are refining, don't EVER use drinking glasses for chemicals. Never ever use them. You cannot afford to make a mistake, and mix them up. 

Make a conscious divide between different fluid receptacles. Use plastic tubs or anything else but never ever ever use something that is associated with drinking. 

If it's a container that is in any way linked under any circumstances with your mouth or any child's mouth then it's not to be used. 

I mean this in a the best way possible, but you would be well advised to do what I say here. 

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 14, 2019)

Zyadof said:


> The melting degree is low...


That doesn't sound like platinum.

Dave


----------



## Zyadof (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you anachronism for your advise 
I used this container for my own works 
Away from Children or any one else
Thx again


----------



## 4metals (Aug 14, 2019)

Did you directly heat the salts with your torch or did you either calcine the salts or reduce them before melting?

If you did not calcine or reduce the salt you likely heated the salts too rapidly and lost values by volitalizing them. 

How do you know what temperature of the melt was. It looks like you heated this metal with a torch and it is difficult to judge the temperature. What gasses are you melting with? Often when melting with a torch it can happen quickly and what you perceive as too low a temperature was actually more heat than you expected it to be.


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 14, 2019)

Do not forget to add alcohol to the yellow liquids - it will give you an additional crop and cross checking for platinum


----------



## Zyadof (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you 4metat for your comment
Actually I tried two ways first I heated yellow sponge slowly and got the black metal the second way I cemented the liquid using zink .
I melted the dry material in the two ways using a torch connected with oxygen and domestic gas .
Maybe you are right I can't expect the temperature because it melted after three minutes .
Please tell me if you know any professional lab to assay PMGs in Europe because each one has its own melting point.
Best regards


----------



## Zyadof (Aug 15, 2019)

I attached two photo
One for nuggets platinum and one for yellow sponge


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2019)

I am not sure what you have, you should not have it on your bare hands.


----------

